# Shooting .22 shot shells. What gun?



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to use some .22 shot shells to scare some squirrels out of my attic. Should I use a revolver or an auto? I'd prefer to get an auto or other target-related uses. But can an auto shoot shot shells? If not I'll get an SA revolver and have fun with that.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

The only guns that I have shot 22 shot shells from were worn out rifles. Because the shot is loose, rather than capsulized, I don't want it touching my rifling. Just my opinion. If I was shooting at critters in my attic, I would cookie cut some paraffin .357s and shoot them with primers only in my revolver.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hav-a-heart traps in the attic for the squirrels. 
Then find their entrance and seal it up good with hardware cloth, 1/4 inch mesh, new boards without holes, whatever it takes. They can be like salmon if they find a home. Always come back.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd suggest going with Younguy's advice, above. If you pop a squirrel with a .22 shotshell, he probably isn't going to expire on-the-spot; he's going to get into some deep, dark place in your attic, THEN die, and stink up the place for the next few years. Same thing if you just seal-up the hole; one may still be up there, and could make a mess before AND after he dies. If you trap them, then you really KNOW you removed them from the attic.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks. I have ordered two Havaheart traps (big and small squirrels). I heard they were very expensive ($200 / month). Because I did not pay the $200 /month to trap the squirrels before the company I hired plugged the holes, the remaining squirrels just ate there way out. I cut down a beautiful mature Crape Myrtle which I hated doing because it looked like the squirrels were using it to get to the roof. Now they use an 80 ft Oak tree to "parachute" down to the top of my roof. So the $60 for two traps is peanuts compared to the $400 I already paid an "eradicator".

So I'll just buy a nice target pistol to put any hurt squirrels out of their misery. (That's what I'll tell the wife. You don't want me to use a .40 do you?)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like "a plan". :smt023


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a cheaply acquired Heritage Rough Rider revolver that is my snake gun, as a land surveying crew chief in South Alabama I find it much lighter to carry than the old .410 Snake Charmer that was the weapon of choice for some of my mentors. It will absolutely ruin a water moccasin's day. It is the handgun that taught me the value of the double tap, as reptile neural responses are extremely slow and it takes them a while to realize I just shot the back 1/3 of their ass off. I don't worry about the rifling anymore, as it is now a single use specific handgun. 

I go into the swamp with 24 rounds of ammo, if I shoot half of it, it is time to call it a day and go work somewhere else. The other half is to get me back to the truck, as water moccasins are cannibalistic and a fresh kill will draw more. I've killed far more with a machete or brush hook than with a firearm of any type, however my reflexes are getting a bit slow with age and I'm not comfortable attempting to kill a big one with a 24" machete.


----------



## dgwatson45 (Nov 16, 2014)

Not a bad reason to buy a Heritage Rough Rider! I still have some CCI.22lr and CCI 22mag shotshells in my storage locker.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

We don't shoot at the squirrels, we just put a bunch of mothballs around - they HATE the smell and go away....

It helps that we quite like the smell - I know lots of people don't.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

plp said:


> I have a cheaply acquired Heritage Rough Rider revolver that is my snake gun, as a land surveying crew chief in South Alabama I find it much lighter to carry than the old .410 Snake Charmer that was the weapon of choice for some of my mentors. It will absolutely ruin a water moccasin's day. It is the handgun that taught me the value of the double tap, as reptile neural responses are extremely slow and it takes them a while to realize I just shot the back 1/3 of their ass off. I don't worry about the rifling anymore, as it is now a single use specific handgun.
> 
> I go into the swamp with 24 rounds of ammo, if I shoot half of it, it is time to call it a day and go work somewhere else. The other half is to get me back to the truck, as water moccasins are cannibalistic and a fresh kill will draw more. I've killed far more with a machete or brush hook than with a firearm of any type, however my reflexes are getting a bit slow with age and I'm not comfortable attempting to kill a big one with a 24" machete.


I did land surveying work in East Texas for 30 plus years, and killed most of my snakes with a 22" machete, with the exception of a few rattlers. For them, I used the machete to cut a long pole. :mrgreen:

I'll admit, though, that I did start carrying an Airweight .38 Special with home-made shot shells for the last few years, because I didn't go to the field a lot, and was slightly more disturbed by snakes than in my younger days. Of course, our swamps, though quite 'snaky,' probably don't compare with what you have in Alabama.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I had a problem with one a few years back. Fortunately I caught him outside and introduced him to my Nylon 66. They can be a real hassle to get rid of.


----------

